# Cherry Logs



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like to find cherry logs. I live south of St. Louis, Mo. about 50 miles. Does anyone have any ideas? I have talked to loggers in the area to no avail. Most of them want you to take what ever they have. they will not pick or they want you to buy 5000 BF or more at a time. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Try talking to the local tree services. They are the ones who will see most of them in the area.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

You need to go to a log yard. (Help me out here guys on the proper name.) Most of the large loggers sell directly to large mills. But there are small loggers out there, and odd lots of specie that a particular mill can't use, that get bought by brokers in *collection yards*? They put togather enough of a specie (say, a truck load) to interest larger mills. They will also sell them by ones and twos, etc. to anyone.

Ask the same loggers that turned you down where all the collection yards are in the area.

If this approach turns up prices more than you can stand then visit your local small engine repair shops and ask them for names of loggers who would be willing to cut small orders.


----------

